# Sharing a lesson learned about pocket guns



## Freddie (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello.... I'm new to the forum but I wanted to join so that I could share what I luckily learned today before I bought a pocket gun. 
From the looks and feel I almost decided to buy a Ruger LCP because I am getting my CCL sometime soon. I live near Buds gun shop so I decided to stop in today and see what all there was out there in pocket guns. I talked to several of the employees all of which had their own thoughts about which gun and caliber would be best. The best advise I got was that I should rent and try a few different pocket guns before I decided. I paid a $10.00 fee plus range fee and ammo, tried the .380 so I could shoot the LCP. I also shot the Kahr and the Kel-Tec .380s. One $10.00 fee and you can switch out as much as you need.
While I can say with confidence that in my opinion the Kahr was the best of the three I can also say that without a shadow of a doubt that I am NOT a pocket gun fan. First, I am not a double action fan, I guess that's why I prefered the Kahr, but the LCPs slide wouldn't even fully close after each shot. I know these are rental guns and get a lot of use but I'm a Glock guy and I never have to worry about my 23 firing.
Just thought I would share.

Oh.. and the second best piece of advise I got was that I should buy a very good IWB holster and just carry the 23 instead of buying a smaller gun.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

id suggest the same, small calibers = pissed off perp and you being just as mad when it doesnt stop them like youd want


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

unless you shoot them in the eye or neck, while your getting it out of your pocket, and smoothing out a clean shot in a short barreled pocket rocket


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Freddie,From Jax's Florida..:smt1099


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep-per,I trust my G27-100%,I know it will never let me down. I love my G-Pistols. :smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Did you shoot a Ruger LC9?










For a very small pocket type gun it is high quality & much easier to shoot than the LCP

Another smaller type gun is the Sig Sauer P239 - 9mm - not a pocket gun.










Then full size you might try a Sig P229










But mostly I'd suggest that you buy a used "quality" gun before you buy a new "cheaper" gun.

Good luck on your search.

:smt1099


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Keeping in theme with Pocket Guns I carry a S&W BG380 everyday, did I say everyday? I try to shoot it once a month and clean and prep it for the next.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Shooting Skill more important than gun*

Welcome to the Forum:

My lesson learned is that shooting skill is way more important than the gun. Although the caliber needs to be sufficient to do lethal damage. IMHO the .380Auto Hollow Point is the minimum caliber I would carry for self defense.

I own a S&W .380Auto Bodyguard, Bersa .380auto ThunderCC, Kahr PM9, Cz 75 Shadow, FNX-9, and Ruger 95. 
I have tried to carry all of these guns, but I carry the Kahr 95% of the time because it is lightweight, easy to conceal IWB, accurate, smooth trigger, and 9mm adds more power. I will carry the BG when I can't conceal the Kahr very well, I keep the FNX-9 by the bed with a tactical light attached, and I keep the Bersa in the car. I use the Cz for IDPA and the Ruger....good gun...sits in the box.

In priority, these are the things that produce an effective self-defense with a handgun:
1) Good Judgement of the situation: training when to run, when to seek cover, when to put your hand on the firearm, when to draw and when to shoot and who to shoot.
2) Ability to Draw from Concealment quickly and without undue attention and good Holster Selection: wearning garments that allow quick and easy draw from the CC holster, practicing the draw from a variety of garments and standing, sitting, kneeling, laying, Holsters that allow quick access, etc.
3) Accuracy and Speed: Training so that you can hit the critical parts quickly and accurately at least 80% of the time. (Most of your time should be spent here.)
4) Bullet Selection: Using only high quality standard pressure hollow points such as Federal Premium HST or Hornady XTP or Winchester Ranger T-Series which will penetrate and stay in the body most of the time and provide maximum expansion and provide maximum shock value. 
5) Handgun Selection: Selecting a handgun that fits your hand, is easy to shoot, and accurate to shoot in your hands and is reliable and safe when not in use.

The emphasis should be on the training and not the gun. The gun needs to be "good enough" and one that you will carry most of the time. If you find yourself leaving it at home because its too heavy or creates a bulge, then you need to consider a smaller gun.


----------

